
Does Bill Nye's comments about philosophy show his ignorance on the subject? - cpard
http://qz.com/627989/why-are-so-many-smart-people-such-idiots-about-philosophy/
======
j1vms
> the methods of analyzing such topics are incredibly, mind-achingly rigorous.

> philosophy, at its core, involves highly critical thinking.

> Ned Hall, a professor and philosophy department chair at Harvard University
> (...) describes philosophy as, “Thinking in slow motion.”

I am not an academic philosopher, but I do think these are accurate
descriptions of the state of contemporary philosophy, but this is not commonly
known to people not familiar with the discipline.

------
j1vms
Less click-baiting title could be:

Does Bill Nye's comments about philosophy show his ignorance on the subject?

~~~
cpard
Thanks for the recommendation!

